# As Promised...



## kyektulu (Dec 18, 2005)

*I have uploaded a few of my paintings in the new chronicles gallery, I know I have been promising for ages. 

They are small im afraid as I couldnt get them to load up any bigger. *


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 18, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *They are small im afraid as I couldnt get them to load up any bigger. *


AHA! I just posed that very issue to Brian over in the tea room. I don't know if it's a case of you increasing the size or Chronicles being able to increase the view size for you?..


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 18, 2005)

*I think the latter, as unfortunetly I tried several times with larger images.
Yet Brian does say that the gallery is pretty new, im sure he will sort it out in the end he always does.*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 18, 2005)

The pics are too small


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 18, 2005)

They might be a little too small at the moment but the colours are so wonderfully vivid Kye...


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 18, 2005)

they are tiny, but they look brilliant


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 18, 2005)

*Thanks everyone.
 Your right Rosie I just love vivid colours. I know it makes it look less realistic but its just my style.
I have more paintings I will photo them and try to put them up on the gallery too! 

*


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 18, 2005)

*I have uploaded the photos again, They are a little bit bigger, I have asked Brian to delete the old ones so I have enough space in my gallery to submit more of my paintings. 
*


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 18, 2005)

They are small - hope to see some bigger ones. 

Try to get them about 500px wide, if possible - that should be a good size.


----------

